# قوالب بلاط السيراميك



## WAT (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
أقوم بدراسة عن القوالب المعدنية المستخدمة في صناعة السيراميك (البلاط ) , و أرجو منكم المساعدة بأي شيء يخص هذا الموضوع 

ولكم جزيل الشكر .................


:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مارس 2008)

تحية طيبة .

بعد ان تستخدم محرك البحث الخاص بالملتقى ( صناعة السيراميك ) ستجد مواضيع كثيرة في هذا المجال .

اما القوالب :

نأمل ان تتلقى يد العون من الأعضاء من لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال .

البغدادي


----------



## rnw2006 (13 يونيو 2009)

أرجو أن يكون الموضوع على درجة من الشرح الكافي


----------

